# MMA Sections



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've unlocked the new MMA sub forums on UK-M.

Everyone should now be able to see these near the bottom of the page.
They are here on a trial basis, if they aren't used or members feel they don't fit within UKM then they'll be removed.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey Lorian,

I, personally, think it's very relevant having a section related to mma. I train BJJ so have a big interest in mma. I hope it stays.


----------

